# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  папки на съёмных носителях превращаются в скратые,системные... (заявка №112318)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
1.папки на съёмных носителях превращаются в скратые,системные, на их месте появляются одноименные Exe файлы.
2. снижена производительность системы
3. после установки ESS работает не корректно
4. в реестре несколько процессов автозапуска, явно вредоносного содержания, попытки удалить ничего не дали
5. при сканировани в CureIt система падает в BSOD
Дата обращения: 09.10.2011 10:06:30
Номер заявки: 112318

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*09.10.2011 10:50:06* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\WINDOWS\\inf\\unregmp2.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 346112 байт дата файла: 17.10.2010 23:18:56 версия: "11.0.5721.5262 (WMP_11.090130-1421)" копирайты: "(C) Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 663552 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Sector.22; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sality *C:\\WINDOWS\\PCHealth\\HelpCtr\\Binaries\\HelpCtr.  exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 796672 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\alg.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 72192 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\cmd.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 423936 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *c:\\windows\\system32\\ctfmon.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dllhost.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 32768 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\dmadmin.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 252416 байт дата файла: 17.10.2010 23:19:20 версия: "2600.5512.503.0" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт, 1985-2000. Все права защищены. 
Фрагменты © Veritas Software, 1997-2000. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *c:\\windows\\system32\\hkcmd.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 231960 байт дата файла: 28.02.2008 16:00:04 версия: "6.14.10.4926" копирайты: "Copyright 1999-2006, Intel Corporation" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Sector.22; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sality *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ie4uinit.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 200704 байт дата файла: 26.08.2010 13:22:32 версия: "8.00.6001.18968 (longhorn_ie8_gdr.100824-1830)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\imapi.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 178176 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\locator.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 102912 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mnmsrvc.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 61440 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт, 1996-2001" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\netdde.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 141312 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\rsvp.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 160256 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\rundll32.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 60928 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\SCardSvr.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 124416 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2113)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\sessmgr.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 169472 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\shmgrate.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 72704 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\smlogsvc.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 119296 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\tlntsvr.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 100864 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\ups.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 46080 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2113)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\userinit.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 54272 байт дата файла: 17.10.2010 23:19:18 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2113)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\vssvc.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 317952 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *c:\\windows\\system32\\wuridtxs.dll* - Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Casu.gpw
 размер: 823296 байт дата файла: 27.09.2011 12:45:18 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Click1.63329; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KDV.372508; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/TrojanDownloader.Boaxxe.AL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 697328 байт дата файла: 21.08.2011 17:01:56 версия: "1.69.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004" *C:\\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 252 байт дата файла: 14.09.2011 21:26:28 детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen; NOD32: Зловред INF/Autorun.gen trojan; Avast4: Зловред BV:AutoRun-AC [Wrm] *D:\\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 239 байт дата файла: 14.09.2011 21:26:28 детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen; NOD32: Зловред INF/Autorun.gen trojan *C:\\ttos.pif* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 126691 байт дата файла: 14.09.2011 21:26:28 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Sector.22; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sality *D:\\ucngfy.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 126691 байт дата файла: 14.09.2011 21:26:28 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Sector.22; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sality *c:\\windows\\temp\\fidr4e7fox.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 42496 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 23:08:40 версия: "1.00" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\TEMP\\fyt9u4usg.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 77 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 23:08:42 *c:\\windows\\temp\\js83kgso.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 42496 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 23:07:24 версия: "1.00" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\TEMP\\k4ani0dvf.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 75 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 23:07:34 *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Админ\\aeuqifjyx4.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 118272 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 23:06:02 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.MulDrop3.5500; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sality *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Админ\\dfz89yqs79.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 108032 байт дата файла: 27.09.2011 22:31:46 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.MulDrop2.64537; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.6661225; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Muldrop-HA [Trj] *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Админ\\iqid94q0.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 110592 байт дата файла: 28.09.2011 14:56:54 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.MulDrop3.3997; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Muldrop-HR [Trj] *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Админ\\m7jjbemp80.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 118272 байт дата файла: 06.10.2011 23:07:08 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.MulDrop3.5500; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sality *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Админ\\rr8h.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 126464 байт дата файла: 06.10.2011 22:11:38 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.MulDrop3.5500; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sality *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Админ\\vi1kwah3sg.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 114176 байт дата файла: 28.09.2011 18:40:22 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.MulDrop3.3997; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Muldrop-HR [Trj] *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Админ\\07.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 115712 байт дата файла: 29.09.2011 20:27:10 детект других антивирусов: VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Админ\\4.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 108544 байт дата файла: 27.09.2011 12:31:30 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.MulDrop2.64537; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.6661225; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Muldrop-HA [Trj] *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Админ\\6szzkoiujs.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 108288 байт дата файла: 26.09.2011 14:37:32 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.MulDrop2.64537; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.6661225; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Muldrop-HA [Trj] *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Админ\\Application Data\\KB268125.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 132096 байт дата файла: 06.10.2011 23:35:24 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Sector.22; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sality *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Админ\\Application Data\\MouseDriver.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 104 байт дата файла: 20.09.2011 9:57:12 *C:\\Documents and Settings\\All Users\\Application Data\\srtserv\\мпапе.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 766464 байт дата файла: 19.12.2010 15:22:32 версия: "0.0.0.0" копирайты: "?o?yU" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.MulDrop1.53426; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sality *C:\\Program Files\\outlook express\\setup50.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 100864 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "6.00.2900.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\Program Files\\\\Outlook Express\\setup50.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 100864 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 11:00:00 версия: "6.00.2900.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 697328 байт версия: "1.69.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004" *C:\\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 252 байт детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen; NOD32: Зловред INF/Autorun.gen trojan; Avast4: Зловред BV:AutoRun-AC [Wrm] *D:\\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 239 байт детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen; NOD32: Зловред INF/Autorun.gen trojan *C:\\ttos.pif* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 126691 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Sector.22; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sality *D:\\ucngfy.exe* - Virus.Win32.Sality.bh
 размер: 126691 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Sector.22; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Sality.bakb; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Sality.3; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Sality.NBA virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Sality *C:\\Program Files\\outlook express\\setup50.exe* - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
 размер: 100864 байт версия: "6.00.2900.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.Virut.56; VBA32: Зловред Virus.Win32.Virut.X5; BitDefender: Зловред Win32.Virtob.Gen.12; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Virut.NBP virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Vitro

----------

